# I don't think he'll make it through the night.



## Mr. Hyde (May 8, 2013)

Helob hasn't eaten in a few days because the last few fly batches have been duds.... Ordered some yesterday and they shipped today. But last night he started hanging by two feet. Today he is barely holding himself up.Miss Jekyll has been giving him honey and other stuff, which he nibbles on. But, he needs real food. Caught a bee for him today, but he was too weak and didn't seem interested. If he can make it to the first batch of flies when they get here, I think he'll be ok. But it's not looking good now.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 9, 2013)

A couple days isn't long to go without food. Are you sure something else isn't up?


----------



## thalassarche (May 9, 2013)

Yeah, mantises don't have the metabolism of a warm-blooded creature, so a few days without food isn't as dangerous to them as it would be for a dog or cat.


----------



## Meadow98684 (May 9, 2013)

They can go about a week or so w/out food..


----------



## psyconiko (May 9, 2013)

Catfood can replace living preys for a while.


----------



## jrh3 (May 9, 2013)

where did you get the flies were they bb flies, my last batch were duds maybe 30 hatched out of the 100 or 200 i got. they were weak .


----------



## dgerndt (May 9, 2013)

I don't think it's lack of food. There has to be something else wrong.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 9, 2013)

You can easily catch flies outside look for dog poo! Take a 32 oz deli cup and wait by the poo. Put the cup over the fly and down. The fly will fly to the top. Slip the lid on.

You're good to go. Precarious told me that once when I was out of flies. However, everyone else is right that's not long for an Idolo to go without food. It's prolly something else. I have given mine organic beef before it's not a hit but they ate some. Personally I would keep pushing honey.

I've read your posts before so I know that you are aware of their temp and humidity needs. Is that still good?

I would PM Nick or Precarious with details and ask their opinion.

Best,

Jude


----------



## Mr. Hyde (May 9, 2013)

He's gone. It was more than a couple days, It was closer to a week and a half. But I read that many adult male Idolo's don't live much more than a month after the adult molt, so six weeks seems about right.


----------



## Sticky (May 10, 2013)

Im sorry he's gone. I am sure he had a great life with you.


----------



## Sticky (May 10, 2013)

Sticky said:


> Im sorry he's gone. I am sure he had a great life with you.


----------



## Coneja (May 10, 2013)

I'm sorry about Helob.


----------



## sally (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Hyde (May 10, 2013)

We raised him to adulthood with no issues, so I can't complain... Just sad to walk into the room and see the dark corner where there used to be heating lights.


----------



## ladygigi (May 10, 2013)

Wish you lived closer to me, you could help me with mine! I'm all newbie here who got into this all on accident! Like totally unplanned! LOL Guess there was someone else who had other ideas and a plan for me. . .  

I'm really sorry though about your loss.


----------

